# Vocal puppy



## Somethingaboutthoseyes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey guys I have never owned a GSD before so bare with me. My puppy is 13 weeks old and is extremely whiney lol is this normal? She whines when she plays with a toy, whines when she plays with my other dog, whines when she walking around, and whines when she's just out right playing around. She doesn't seem to be in pain at all and she seems to be very happy. When we touch her legs, paws, or body she is in complete happiness. Am I over reacting or are GSD puppies just vocal?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Somethingaboutthoseyes said:


> Hey guys I have never owned a GSD before so bare with me. My puppy is 13 weeks old and is extremely whiney lol is this normal? She whines when she plays with a toy, whines when she plays with my other dog, whines when she walking around, and whines when she's just out right playing around. She doesn't seem to be in pain at all and she seems to be very happy. When we touch her legs, paws, or body she is in complete happiness. Am I over reacting or are GSD puppies just vocal?



They are extremely vocal dogs. Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My puppy whined soooo much it was amazing. I never knew any animal could whine as much as he did. He still does it, but not near as much now that he is older.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

My pup whines when he moves from one spot to another. And when he has a squeaky toy is hilarious, whos the squeeker in this vid?




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c7LOBPn6HM


----------



## Somethingaboutthoseyes (Oct 1, 2012)

jeliya said:


> My pup whines when he moves from one spot to another. And when he has a squeaky toy is hilarious, whos the squeeker in this vid?
> Squeak toy whiner - YouTube



Yes! She is exactly like that lol


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't decide who whines more...my 5 month old dog or my 4 yr old daughter.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

apenn0006 said:


> I can't decide who whines more...my 5 month old dog or my 4 yr old daughter.


I was just having the same thought! My 4 year old son is REALLY whiny these days lol.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is a year old and she cries when she wants to be in a spot and its taken by another dog, when she wants a toy another dog has, or when she wants to play with one of the dogs or cats and they don't want to. Most of the time she comes to me and tells on them.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco whines so much I sometimes call him "monkey" because that is what he sounds like! LOL! He's almost a year old, BTW.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My first GSD was very vocal, but Grim's leaving him in the dust, LOL! I also hear quite a bit of whining, moaning, groaning and some barks for good measure. I happen to LOVE vocal GSDs, though!


----------



## Somethingaboutthoseyes (Oct 1, 2012)

She's definitely whiney. Between her, my 20 month old son and my 8 week old son its like I am living in a daycare with the added bonus of a puppy! :help:

I now learned her "severe" whining means she wants out to potty!


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Just wait until she's a year old, weighs ninety pounds, and still whines like a little baby. My dog whines when he's unhappy, excited, angry, etc. The only time he doesn't whine is when he has to go out, at which point he just goes and sits by the door and stares at me until I grab the leash.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh yes, my pup whines all the time. Sometimes I want to plug her nose with my fingers 

ETA: Ever tried whining back? My pup started cocking her head further and further to the side, then attacked me. LMAO!  Not so funny when it's someone else doing the whining, is it?!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

blackshep said:


> ETA: Ever tried whining back? My pup started cocking her head further and further to the side, then attacked me. LMAO!  Not so funny when it's someone else doing the whining, is it?!


HAH I like doing that alot. I'll usually add some choice words along with my whines, "baby." "get over it."
It's even funnier if you lay down on your back and start whining, you'll certainly see the inside of his mouth.


----------



## RyleesDad (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine whined like crazy when i first brought him home at 8 weeks. While walking, playing, eating, alone or with others, he was just a whiny baby. He's 12 weeks now and he doesn't really whine for no reason anymore. Maybe there's hope for you too!


----------

